

The Feds are here (or, aliasing for those tight spots) - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/the-feds-are-here-or-aliasing-for-those-tight-spots/

======
wereHamster
If you use full-disk encryption (cryptsetup/LUKS), you can simply shut down
(if you feel your password is strong enough) or overwrite the LUKS header
(which makes the data practically unrecoverable).

------
kapouer
the one for french services is much simpler ! alias le-gign-est-la='halt'

